# Rat choking? Gone limp



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Remus overly enjoyed the new rat diet from caged's sight. He is now choking. 

I know choking is sort of something we can't help them with but Remus appears to be in severe pain. He is also limp. Unlike my other girl who choked, he keeps laying down on his side. He doesn't appear to have great ability to stretch. Right above where his hip is he has a fast twitch I take to be the muscle convulsion. He is hanging his head. Minimal mucus. 


Help, is this still choking? It's been ten minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He's fearpooping and sneezing bad or something I keep getting sprayed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He's now making a poping sound when he draws breath. I think I'm going to have to run him to the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's about to rain. I took him outside while the air is hot and humid and now he is more active. Still rapidly breathing but grooming and trying to escape. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrXwuSnD-jU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r_NrOPY6cM


Gonna cage him and monitor. Something still seems off. He is very thin for the protein level his diet contains. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Hopefully he will recover quickly.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, now I'm less panicky so let's playback what happened here.

I gave them their food and then wandered off, only to come back to see Remus hanging his head, with convulsions typical to choking. When I went closer to investigate, he began laying down and rolling to his side. This is a very bad sign. I tried offering water, but he couldn't move much. Upset, I took him on my lap, only because this was abnormal choking.
Cue Remus i video. You can see he is limp and fairly nonresponsive - what movement he has is on and off, an interest to the living room but barely that. He is breathing quickly and his ears are pulled back as well as his neck. I took him in front of the freezer for a brief moment as he began to pop when he breathed and was fear pooping like mad. Remus doesn't fear poop.

Cue Remus ii. Struggling to catch breath, convulsing, and not wanting to leave my side. At this time, I noticed he was leaking mucus and pissing a lot. I saw the rain clouds coming so took him outside where it is very hot and humid. I picked a few flowers for him and he started to cheer up. I took him inside and he began grooming his face and recovering. 

I'm still not sure this was indeed choking as it was so abnormal from what I normally experience. I may call the Vet and try to get in on Monday, but would love advise.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish I could help but I have no experience in this, Remus and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

When my lab was a puppy and learning how to eat dry food he choked on a piece. He was having difficulty breathing afterwards. Rushed him to the vet. His throat was scratched from choking and his throat swelled up. They gave him a steroid injection and he was fine. Yours may benefit from a steroid injection? Hope he gets better


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Hopefully Remus will fully recover quickly


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh, no... I feel horrid. Choking is definitely a hazard when it comes to any foods that are consumed too quickly, or with the wrong texture (like peanut butter). It usually sorts itself out.

Any updates??


----------



## Kyzicle (May 1, 2014)

I hope he gets better. Please let us know. This sounds like a mild stroke, or possibly a heart attack though (very similar behavior to a cat we rushed to the vet, and the diagnosis was stroke). How old is he? I really hope I'm wrong and he just aspirated some food. Remus is in my thoughts.


----------

